# Cairo to El Rehab



## Sofia Cooper

Can anyone advise me on travelling from downtown Cairo to El Rehab ,, is there a bus? and if so how long approx would it take 
Or a train from Cairo to El Rehab ..

Regards


----------



## MaidenScotland

Hi,

Cairo is awash with buses but google youtube Cairo buses before you decided on that mode of transport.
I do not think the metro goes out that far.
Try to live as close to your work/school as possible to cut down on commuting and the hours spent daily sitting in traffic, yes it might cost you more in rental but it will be beneficial to your stress levels. 

Maiden


----------



## NZCowboy

Sofia Cooper said:


> Can anyone advise me on travelling from downtown Cairo to El Rehab ,, is there a bus? and if so how long approx would it take
> Or a train from Cairo to El Rehab ..
> 
> Regards


Sofia
The public transport here is limited, there is no train/metro to El Rehab. Even the airport is not yet link to the system.
The train/metro that ran out Mostafa Noras which would have be the closest to El Rehab closed about 6 months ago.
Buses, two types normal buses and micro-buses, I think only micro buses would run to El Rehab. For a single female not reccomended.

Taxi downtown to El Rehab 40-50 minutes but but depending on traffic and time of day could be over 2 hours. Taxis are cheap, we have a couple of taxi drivers who we call that charge us 20le per hour.

AS MS suggest live close to work/study commuting isn't really an option in Cairo.


----------



## Sofia Cooper

NZCowboy said:


> Sofia
> The public transport here is limited, there is no train/metro to El Rehab. Even the airport is not yet link to the system.
> The train/metro that ran out Mostafa Noras which would have be the closest to El Rehab closed about 6 months ago.
> Buses, two types normal buses and micro-buses, I think only micro buses would run to El Rehab. For a single female not reccomended.
> 
> Taxi downtown to El Rehab 40-50 minutes but but depending on traffic and time of day could be over 2 hours. Taxis are cheap, we have a couple of taxi drivers who we call that charge us 20le per hour.
> 
> AS MS suggest live close to work/study commuting isn't really an option in Cairo.


NZ Cowboy ...this info has been very helpful indeed ,, and i iwll certanly bear this in mind when i arrive ,,,especially about the lengh of time and price of taxi fares ....
I am looking to going to Rehab more a visit rather than to live .


----------



## NZCowboy

Sofia
If you are only going to visit, just take a taxi, buses etc would be just a nightmare. The 20le per hour is a special rate that we have as regulars, alot of the time the taxi will just be waiting for us to finsh what we are doing, to return us home. But the easiest way for you would be to take a metered white cab from the street it would be about 40le one way.


----------



## Lanason

NZCowboy said:


> Sofia
> If you are only going to visit, just take a taxi, buses etc would be just a nightmare. The 20le per hour is a special rate that we have as regulars, alot of the time the taxi will just be waiting for us to finsh what we are doing, to return us home. But the easiest way for you would be to take a metered white cab from the street it would be about 40le one way.


Taxi is a "piece of cake" - call Cairo Cabs on 16516
use the metered cabs - normally Yellow - avoid the Black and White cabs at all costs.
If you take a White cab without a meter agree the price first before you leave.

There is fleet of "Rehab" buses that go into Heliopolis but I have never caught any of them.

I agree with the other comments Rehab to Downtown commute would "do my head in". I go further out of town towards Ismailia.


NZ - do u live in Rehab? - we should meet for a Costa some day !!


----------



## Sofia Cooper

*Thanx*

 Thanx for your feedback on the taxis/ buses etc ...they have all been very helpful indeed, now i have a better knowledge of getting around in Cairo and feel quite confident as someone travelling alone ......and i would like to say a big thanx to MaidenScotland and Jojo for all the help and advice they have given over the past few days of me joining


----------



## hany

*Travel from downtown Cairo to El Rehab(New Cairo)*



Sofia Cooper said:


> Can anyone advise me on travelling from downtown Cairo to El Rehab ,, is there a bus? and if so how long approx would it take
> Or a train from Cairo to El Rehab ..
> 
> Regards


hello 
i live in El Rehab City(New Cairo)
to travel from downtown Cairo to El Rehab
take the Metro(underground)direction El Marg
Cairo Museum (Sadat Station Metro) downtown Cairo.... to (Saraya
El Coba Station Metro) appox 25min
when u go out of (Saraya El Coba Metro Station) .. 30m near there are a private bus station of El Reha City... working from 6am untill 12pm...
each 20min there are bus travel to El Rehab City .... and the opposite too from El Rehab City too Saray El Coba Mero Station...travel approx between 40..50min


----------

